# maximale Ausbäute mit Bergbau



## Dropz (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen erzen und metallen ihr am meisten geld macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,denn ich brauche unbedingt Geld aber weiß nicht genau,was gerade am meisten Wert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Dropz


----------



## Karius (6. Februar 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte mach aus dem Wort "Ausbeute" das kommt von der Beute. 

Letztlich wird es immer von deinem Server abhängen. Man kann auch mit alten Metallen Kohle machen, aber der Umsatz bei den neuen wird der höchste sein. 

Saronit- und Titanerz




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Februar 2010)

Mit Saronit machst du kaum Gewinn bei uns aufm Server und Titan ging auch schon mal besser weg...würde eher die "alten" Vorkommen abfarmen und dann überteuert ins AH stellen. Die Leute kaufen es, auch wenns vollkommen irre ist manchmal (z.B. gestern mehrere Stacks Teufelseisenbarren für je 150g verkauft)


----------



## Stan18 (23. April 2010)

es ist wie oben schon gesagt auf allen servern unterschiedlich

was meist gut weg geht (auc für richtig unnötig teure preise) ist 
z.b.
Bronzebarren
Saronitbarren
Titanerz
Titanstahlbarren
Silbererz (weil sie alle zu faul sind es zu suchen)
Eisenbarren

kobald ist iwie nicht soo der renner^^ ok man kann glück haben und das auch teuer verkaufen 

und was auch richtig kohle bringt auf vielen servern ist urerde, äonenfeuer, äonenschatten, äonenerde,äonenluft und äonenwasser (die bekommst alle aus den vorkommen mit raus)


----------



## yanno (27. April 2010)

hi
also bei mir aufn server lohnt sich

thorium und titanerz
der rest geht am besten kann man in t-winter farmen besonders vormittag da ist kaum was los und man bekommt das meiste
das äonenzeug dazu ist schon ne menge wert

mfg


----------



## Azerak (20. Mai 2010)

Thorium respawn ist verbuggt (Jedenfalls bei uns auf dem Server) = nichts mehr wert.

Was super weg geht ist Mithril und Teufelseisen.


----------



## Arni4k (20. Oktober 2010)

Also das ist ja mal LÄCHERLICH!!!!!!! :-D

Also ich habe 5 Std gefarmt, und habe 2,5k GOLD gemacht! Nur durch das Verkaufen von Saronitbarren (beim NPC 25g/stack, Titanerz 20x 250g/stack im AH) Also ihr könnt mir nicht Erzählen das der Low Kram im AH Schneller weggeht! Also schneller Goldmachen mit Saronitbarren und Titanerz kann man einfach nicht! Saronitbarren und Titanerz farmen, 3 Tage Lang = 18,5k!

Saronitbarren beim Händler verkaufen, Titanerz im AH! 
Ganz einfach!

So Long


----------



## Crucial² (12. Dezember 2010)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Also ich habe 5 Std gefarmt, und habe 2,5k GOLD gemacht! Nur durch das Verkaufen von Saronitbarren (beim NPC 25g/stack, Titanerz 20x 250g/stack im AH) Also ihr könnt mir nicht Erzählen das der Low Kram im AH Schneller weggeht! Also schneller Goldmachen mit Saronitbarren und Titanerz kann man einfach nicht! Saronitbarren und Titanerz farmen, 3 Tage Lang = 18,5k!




Junge, das hat was mit deinem Server zu tun! Auf manchen geht dies, auf manchen jenes. Hör auf zu Flamen & leg dich früher ins Betti


----------



## Thuzur (15. Dezember 2010)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Also das ist ja mal LÄCHERLICH!!!!!!! :-D
> 
> Also ich habe 5 Std gefarmt, und habe 2,5k GOLD gemacht! Nur durch das Verkaufen von Saronitbarren (beim NPC 25g/stack, Titanerz 20x 250g/stack im AH) Also ihr könnt mir nicht Erzählen das der Low Kram im AH Schneller weggeht! Also schneller Goldmachen mit Saronitbarren und Titanerz kann man einfach nicht! Saronitbarren und Titanerz farmen, 3 Tage Lang = 18,5k!
> 
> ...




Du farmst 12 Stunden am Tag??? Und das drei Tage lang!!! Mein Beileid!


----------

